# Help!! C2 stgII s/c'd golf , spiting and bucking bad from2500 on with 302whp



## arodvr6turbo (Nov 29, 2005)

Even driving in normal conditions , not stepping on it , it will start bucking from about 2500 - 3800







then I will roll into the throttle a little more ,still bucking







, so I will floor it and after another 10seconds of bucking and spiting out black smoke, it will start to roast the tires off and pull across 3 lanes of traffic.








I did take it to the dyno the day I installed it , despite the bucking







... I know , I thought maybe for some strange mirical it would clear up , well it kind of did . The car started to buck while the guy was rolling into the gas and I told him to stay init then it started to pull and ended up putting down on a dynojet 302whp and 268ft.lb of tourque , That is with a old AMS kit a 2.5" pulley C2 stgII software w 4" MAF , 42lb. injectors, obx header , 2.5" header back no cat to a flowmaster thats it. 
I have talked with Chris from C2 and I am going to fax him my dyno chart and video of my car on the dyno so he can actually see what its doing , Chris has been super cool and for as busy as he is with a small opperation he got back to me super quick and highley recomend him and his services .
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Even though I am waiting on Chris to help me I thought I would come to you guys for some tips and maybe some personal experiances.
Just so you know there are no vacume leaks, stock T.B and all the hose clamps are tight and no B.O.V
I hope you guys can help.
Thanks,
Aaron - aka: Arod 
Tampa Fl.


----------



## The Yoda (Nov 28, 2005)

*Re: Help!! C2 stgII s/c'd golf , spiting and bucking bad from2500 on with 302whp (arodvr6turbo)*

Post up the dyno sheet


----------



## arodvr6turbo (Nov 29, 2005)

*Re: Help!! C2 stgII s/c'd golf , spiting and bucking bad from2500 on with 302whp (The Yoda)*

I am a little imberised to say this this day in age but how would I do that I have it right here in front of me and Im a little non computer friendly if you know what I mean


----------



## The Yoda (Nov 28, 2005)

*Re: Help!! C2 stgII s/c'd golf , spiting and bucking bad from2500 on with 302whp (arodvr6turbo)*

send it to [email protected]'ll post it up for you.
Is it on the 3l?, Short runner, cams, i/c any of that?
-Chris


----------



## arodvr6turbo (Nov 29, 2005)

*Re: Help!! C2 stgII s/c'd golf , spiting and bucking bad from2500 on with 302whp (The Yoda)*

Stock intake , 2.8 with 75,000 miles obdII everything stock exept:
-AMS V-1 kit
-C2 stgII kit
-42lb. injectors
-OBX header
-2.5" header back non cat to a flowmaster 
-schimmell plug wires
-ngk R5671A-8 plugs
That's it even a stock clutch


----------



## arodvr6turbo (Nov 29, 2005)

*Re: Help!! C2 stgII s/c'd golf , spiting and bucking bad from2500 on with 302whp (arodvr6turbo)*

Nope , no intercooler


----------



## arodvr6turbo (Nov 29, 2005)

*Re: Help!! C2 stgII s/c'd golf , spiting and bucking bad from2500 on with 302whp (arodvr6turbo)*

Oh yaeh I forgot , no a/c and no p/s


----------



## arodvr6turbo (Nov 29, 2005)

*Re: Help!! C2 stgII s/c'd golf , spiting and bucking bad from2500 on with 302whp (arodvr6turbo)*

I scaned Yoda the chart it will be up via him for your enjoyment








Also before I put the C2 kit on it with everything else , stock inj., ams 3.12" pulley , on hard ass hankook 215/40/16 tires on azev 16x9 wheels the car pilled a [email protected] with a 2.56 60' time.
I think with a diff. drag radials or slicks and this damn bucking gone it should pull some good times seeing how it weighs 2500lbs. with only the jack -spare tire , back seat , rear bumper suport removed. The car also is fully dynomated http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## The Yoda (Nov 28, 2005)

*Re: Help!! C2 stgII s/c'd golf , spiting and bucking bad from2500 on with 302whp (The Yoda)*


----------



## arodvr6turbo (Nov 29, 2005)

*Re: Help!! C2 stgII s/c'd golf , spiting and bucking bad from2500 on with 302whp (The Yoda)*

Thanks again Yoda http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Here have one on me


----------



## hubbell (Oct 30, 2001)

*Re: Help!! C2 stgII s/c'd golf , spiting and bucking bad from2500 on with 302whp (The Yoda)*

did you install an inline fuel pump....? i havent yet and have the same issue....BTW its not something c2 actually tells you but they mean too tell us blah blah the point is you need one according to c2. maybe this is your problem...? my theory is the car stock fuel pump system dies off while it is bucking and the motor is starving for fuel...then since it bucking the system recovers and is able to get enough fuel to the injectors again and it takes off....also are you using the 3bar FPR? also a problem for me....jeff says 3bar flows more than a 4 bar, although that sounds odd to me but i trust him...id love to know if im way out in left field or not but i just bought and inline to rule out the not enough fuel option of all this...let us know...im on obd1 stg2 36# injectors BTW....2.5" pulley v2....dual idler etc...


----------



## hubbell (Oct 30, 2001)

*Re: Help!! C2 stgII s/c'd golf , spiting and bucking bad from2500 on with 302whp (hubbell)*

also the bucking is right at the 200- 245whp range and at 245whp and up jeff says you need the inline so that to me is why the bucking occurs right then, where the stock fuel system cant keep up. once it recovers it can do ok but id bet only because the engine has a high enough rpm and so much air intake that the fueling needs arent as critical above 4500 RPMS. maybe im crazy....


----------



## hubbell (Oct 30, 2001)

*Re: Help!! C2 stgII s/c'd golf , spiting and bucking bad from2500 on with 302whp (The Yoda)*

and ive got to say one more thing....your curve is exactly what mine is probably like....right in that rpm range mine cuts out and then recovers at about 4Kish-4.5Kish...and if you massage the throttle enough you can get it to recover or sometimes even not to buck at all if you partial throttle but if you try to floor it it begins to buck almost instantly...


----------



## arodvr6turbo (Nov 29, 2005)

*Re: Help!! C2 stgII s/c'd golf , spiting and bucking bad from2500 on with 302whp (hubbell)*

Holy **** that is exactly the same thing it is doing. I have a aeromotive inline pump in my garage. I was saving it for the 3.0 turbo I have built sitting in my garage but I guess I could throw it on since you think we need an inline and I also have a 4bar on the car. But then again I have an aeromotive adj. fuel reg.sitting around that I could put in too.


----------



## mikebobelak (Apr 9, 2002)

*Re: Help!! C2 stgII s/c'd golf , spiting and bucking bad from2500 on with 302whp (arodvr6turbo)*

pull the 4bar and install a 3bar ,that is what the OBD2 chips are tuned for.
Your A/F is all F'd up.pig rich then far too lean up top.
I'd remove some fuel on the acell trim,and add the inline pump before you bust somthing.......


----------



## hubbell (Oct 30, 2001)

*Re: Help!! C2 stgII s/c'd golf , spiting and bucking bad from2500 on with 302whp (mikebobelak)*

yeah i ran the 4 bar for a week or so until i found out it needed a 3 bar..$75 bucks and i had the 3 bar....it ran much better but still bucked but not as bad......my inline is being shipped out tomorrow...i hope that cures all bucking issues...also the power seemed a lot better down low with the the 3bar FPR....cant wait for the inline fuel pump...if that doesnt solve it ill start looking at what else could be the issue but i pray that it fixes it...god i hope so... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hubbell (Oct 30, 2001)

*Re: Help!! C2 stgII s/c'd golf , spiting and bucking bad from2500 on with 302whp (hubbell)*

i also think the 3bar will get the fuel ratio better down low but youll still be starved up high but with the inline fuel pump it should take care of up high.....ill post what happens as soon as i install my pump, this week sometime for sure... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## arodvr6turbo (Nov 29, 2005)

*Re: Help!! C2 stgII s/c'd golf , spiting and bucking bad from2500 on with 302whp (hubbell)*

Hey thanks for all the help Hubbell... I will go ahead and order a 3bar reg. and install my inline and let you know how it goes http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: Help!! C2 stgII s/c'd golf , spiting and bucking bad from2500 on with 302whp (arodvr6turbo)*

Not to threadjack, but does anyone have an inline pump with a fuel pressure gauge and notice that the car runs about 6psi more fuel pressure than with the inline pump switched off/fuse pulled?


----------



## DUB_4_LIFE (Aug 8, 2003)

*Re: Help!! C2 stgII s/c'd golf , spiting and bucking bad from2500 on with 302whp ([email protected])*

wow i'm shocked you hit 302whp.


----------



## fastslc (Sep 14, 1999)

*Re: Help!! C2 stgII s/c'd golf , spiting and bucking bad from2500 on with 302whp (DUB_4_LIFE)*

How many pounds of boost is that ? Damn


----------



## DUB_4_LIFE (Aug 8, 2003)

*Re: Help!! C2 stgII s/c'd golf , spiting and bucking bad from2500 on with 302whp (fastslc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fastslc* »_How many pounds of boost is that ? Damn

he said 2.5" pulley which would mean 15psi.


----------



## 96jettasexer (Jun 7, 2004)

*Re: Help!! C2 stgII s/c'd golf , spiting and bucking bad from2500 on with 302whp (DUB_4_LIFE)*

not to jack, but my 2.0t has the same bucking problem. sometimes it seems as tho the fuel just cuts out as well in low rpm, until i floor it. i just installed a new cartech rising rate fmu, a 4bar fpr, new injectors, and STOCK fuel pump. are you suggesting with a high flow pump the bucking will stop, even with the fmu? thanks


----------



## The Curse (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: Help!! C2 stgII s/c'd golf , spiting and bucking bad from2500 on with 302whp (96jettasexer)*

what do u think is better 3 bar or 4, for a obd1 coil.


----------



## mikebobelak (Apr 9, 2002)

*Re: Help!! C2 stgII s/c'd golf , spiting and bucking bad from2500 on with 302whp (The Curse)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The Curse* »_what do u think is better 3 bar or 4, for a obd1 coil.

With the C2 software you use a 4bar with ODB1 and a 3bar with ODB2.


----------



## hubbell (Oct 30, 2001)

*Re: Help!! C2 stgII s/c'd golf , spiting and bucking bad from2500 on with 302whp (mikebobelak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikebobelak* »_
With the C2 software you use a 4bar with ODB1 and a 3bar with ODB2.

no.....you use a 3bar with c2 for obd1 and obd2.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i play roller hockey too


----------



## puebla (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: Help!! C2 stgII s/c'd golf , spiting and bucking bad from2500 on with 302whp (arodvr6turbo)*

Crazy, I have a 93 Corrado SLC, Euro 2.9L block, P&P race head, 8.5:1 head gasket spacer, Schrick 268's, VFE V9 supercharger, FMIC, fat injectors and megasquirt. Transmission is a Corrado transmission, straight cut gears, Quaiffe and a 3.94 R&P. I have the same bucking problem, I have a Walbro 255lph pump that I want to install. What is better? An intank Walbro 255 or an inline Walbro 255? 
Intank or inline Walbro 255 lph pump?


----------



## arodvr6turbo (Nov 29, 2005)

*Re: Help!! C2 stgII s/c'd golf , spiting and bucking bad from2500 on with 302whp (hazw8st)*

Hey thanks for the props on the 302whp I wonder if I had an inline pump , 3 bar , and no bucking what it would pull .On a seperate note I do have a 3.0 in the garage with JE 9.0:1 pistons , worked head , 60-1 std. turbo , SP shortrunner intake , Air to water i/c , blah blah blah you get the point. I have all that sitting there waiting to go in my car and yet I keep trying to see if I can push the limits of a vr6 without taking off the valve cover and with a Vortech s/c. I think once I get the bucking situated I will throw on the shortrunner and air to water i/c see what it puts down and say farewell , I will put that set up for sale and throw in the new one.


----------



## hubbell (Oct 30, 2001)

*Re: Help!! C2 stgII s/c'd golf , spiting and bucking bad from2500 on with 302whp (The Yoda)*

ive got a turbo system sitting in a box too....funny....the sc is my first attempt at FI and once it is running well then ill try turbo....sounds like were in the a similar boat....


----------



## MarcoVR6SC (May 3, 2003)

*Re: Help!! C2 stgII s/c'd golf , spiting and bucking bad from2500 on with 302whp (hubbell)*

Could be an ignition/misfire problem, try to reduce the spark gap a little and be sure to have good spark wires.


----------



## arodvr6turbo (Nov 29, 2005)

*Re: Help!! C2 stgII s/c'd golf , spiting and bucking bad from2500 on with 302whp (MarcoVR6SC)*

Thanks for the heads up marcos... but I have a set of brand new Schimmell Performance plug wires and a brand new set of ngk plugs from them aswell. Bryan over there told me the plugs he gave me were for around 12-15psi so I may be able to go 1 step colder , I guess thats worth a shot.


----------



## MarcoVR6SC (May 3, 2003)

*Re: Help!! C2 stgII s/c'd golf , spiting and bucking bad from2500 on with 302whp (arodvr6turbo)*

Don't think it's a temp range problem, but either plug gap or the coil pack itself. It is almost sure the mixture does not ignite very well at that rpm, or the mixture is much to rich or you have a bad (beginning) coil pack. You can always spray some water on the coil pack and look if it doesn’t arc around the connections of the spark wires. (the cracked coil pack syndrome)


----------



## puebla (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: Help!! C2 stgII s/c'd golf , spiting and bucking bad from2500 on with 302whp (arodvr6turbo)*

Props on the 302hp.... 

Anybody know which is better? 
Inline Walbro 255lph or the intank setup?


----------



## hubbell (Oct 30, 2001)

*Re: Help!! C2 stgII s/c'd golf , spiting and bucking bad from2500 on with 302whp (MarcoVR6SC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MarcoVR6SC* »_Don't think it's a temp range problem, but either plug gap or the coil pack itself. It is almost sure the mixture does not ignite very well at that rpm, or the mixture is much to rich or you have a bad (beginning) coil pack. You can always spray some water on the coil pack and look if it doesn’t arc around the connections of the spark wires. (the cracked coil pack syndrome)

i thought about changing out my coilpack too but i still think the car should be built to the fueling specs first and then go from there. c2 does say a higher flowing fuel pump is needed so without one the chip isnt under the same cirumstances it was based on. it is not fair to start looking elsewhere until the ground basis has been covered IMO. i still think a fuel pump will fix a lot of the issues here....once thats on and if at that point the issue is not fixed maybe swap out coilpack and after that i dont know....


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: Help!! C2 stgII s/c'd golf , spiting and bucking bad from2500 on with 302whp (hubbell)*

Have had issues like this on a few cars. First off try pulling the primary O2 to see if it's a dead sensor. After that, on OBD2s it's vag time make sure the MAF is reading and the throttle body (tps) is registering and putting the car in the right 'mode' while it's bucking. Many times it's a bad tb/maf.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: Help!! C2 stgII s/c'd golf , spiting and bucking bad from2500 on with 302whp (hubbell)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hubbell* »_i thought about changing out my coilpack too but i still think the car should be built to the fueling specs first and then go from there. 

Ok, the inline pump is probably going to solve your lean issue up top, but the coilpack needs to be replaced. Do you have a lot of misfires when you scan it with vag-com?
The inline pump will probably make you run EVEN RICHER down low than you are now, and you will probably get the same bucking issues, maybe even more pronounced.


----------



## fastslc (Sep 14, 1999)

*Re: Help!! C2 stgII s/c'd golf , spiting and bucking bad from2500 on with 302whp (need_a_VR6)*

"my theory is the car stock fuel pump system dies off while it is bucking and the motor is starving for fuel...then since it bucking the system recovers and is able to get enough fuel to the injectors again and it takes off....also are you using the 3bar FPR? also"
why would it buck at low rpm ? it's not like it's out of fuel already and the injectors are maxed out ?
my C2 obd1 chip is smooth as butter on the low end transitioning from vacuum to boost - stock MAF and stock pump and 4 bar - again I am running twice as LESS







boost as you guys.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: Help!! C2 stgII s/c'd golf , spiting and bucking bad from2500 on with 302whp (fastslc)*

If its too rich, especially with a bad coilpack, you'll buck and misfire, then it will clear itself out sorta.


----------



## mikebobelak (Apr 9, 2002)

*Re: Help!! C2 stgII s/c'd golf , spiting and bucking bad from2500 on with 302whp ([email protected])*

1. Install the 3bar FPR
2. Beg ,borrow,steal a Vag-Com
you need to login to the ECU and remove some fuel on the ACEl trim, this will help pull some of the "extra" fuel when you frist hit the gas,i'll find the directions for ya.
Also run a bit tighter gap on the plugs, .022-.024 to keep misfires down under boost.
3. install your inline.........
I had the frist stage 2 C2 kit that Jeff/Chriss did the tuning on,so i've fought through alot of these issuses......... 
Found this from when I had idle "hunting" issues. I had to remove fuel on decell,my car has a 6lb flywheel and rpm fall fast,causing a RICH stall........
:vag-com, go to engine; press login; 01283; press "do it" ; press "adaptation"
channel 1. idle speed
channel 2. acell pump
channel3 decell pump
Decell is channel 3 , Jeff suggested "122" as a start, higher number removes MORE fuel on decell, lower number removes LESS fuel.
Mines at 124-126(dont remember).
I also bumped my idle to as high as possible "132" channel 1 
Modified by mikebobelak at 11:22 AM 10-17-2005



_Modified by mikebobelak at 1:51 PM 3-22-2006_


----------



## arodvr6turbo (Nov 29, 2005)

*Re: Help!! C2 stgII s/c'd golf , spiting and bucking bad from2500 on with 302whp (mikebobelak)*

Wow... Thanks guys for allthe help!
-I guess I will start with I alredy have a brand new coil pack.
-Next I dont completely know what a vag-com is and where to get one.
-Im not trying to dog on c2 at all because there are a ton of people that have this same setup and there car runs awsome , but as far as changing the pump getting a vag and doing all this other crap to get the car to run right , I really thought the kit was plug and go.
Chris told me to drive the car for a few days have fun with it and the computer should learn it. Well I have done that and no luck , today for example I was driving home from work driving normal and low and behold a cop pulls up next to me at the light . We leave the light and I roll into it very slow but so does he when I shift from 2nd to 3rd the car starts doing it bad it even turned the tires loose next to him







when I rolled into it more to break out of the bucking. He looked right through my non tinted windows at me with a pissed off stare







and I just shrugged my shoulders







and acted like the car was posessed or something.








Anyway this was my daily driver and now I am going to have to get a rental Kia or some little cheap turd to get me back and forth to work and to my appointments








You guys have been a big help so far, http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif keep it up so I can drive my car again. I really dont want to put the AMS chip and stk inj. back in it , but then again it was flawless.


----------



## mikebobelak (Apr 9, 2002)

*Re: Help!! C2 stgII s/c'd golf , spiting and bucking bad from2500 on with 302whp (arodvr6turbo)*

swap out the FPR, and make sure your 02's are unplugged,I'll bet most of your problems will go away.......


----------



## arodvr6turbo (Nov 29, 2005)

*Re: Help!! C2 stgII s/c'd golf , spiting and bucking bad from2500 on with 302whp (mikebobelak)*

I ordered the 3bar yesterday and unhooked both O2's when I installed the stgII setup, like I was told in the instructions.
Someone did IM me with a pretty good point and if this was the problem it would be shame on them , but even though I ordered the stII obdII s/c'd chip they might have sent me a turbo stgII instead.








Cheers to all the good pointers!!






















Thanks Again!


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: Help!! C2 stgII s/c'd golf , spiting and bucking bad from2500 on with 302whp (arodvr6turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *arodvr6turbo* »_
.......but even though I ordered the stII obdII s/c'd chip they might have sent me a turbo stgII instead.








Cheers to all the good pointers!!






















Thanks Again!

What is the Product code on the EPROM?
C242t
or
C242s


----------



## arodvr6turbo (Nov 29, 2005)

*Re: Help!! C2 stgII s/c'd golf , spiting and bucking bad from2500 on with 302whp (C2Motorsports)*

Hey Chris , You did send me a s/c'd chip. I just pulled it out and looked at it , So thanks for that. I didnt know seeing how I did not order the chip from you , that maybe 20 squared had possibly given you the wrong info but thats obviousley not the case. 
Ok batter up , next suggestion please


----------



## hubbell (Oct 30, 2001)

*Re: Help!! C2 stgII s/c'd golf , spiting and bucking bad from2500 on with 302whp (arodvr6turbo)*

im still waiting on a fuel mpump to tell you what happens....BTW whats the codes for the chip from c2? ive never opened mine up and maybe i should atleast check to make sure.....mine is obd1 though...please let me know and ill check on it...thanks, rick


----------



## arodvr6turbo (Nov 29, 2005)

*Re: Help!! C2 stgII s/c'd golf , spiting and bucking bad from2500 on with 302whp (hubbell)*

Chris at C2 said the chip should have and S on it for suprcharged and a T for Turbo.
He also told me that the 3bar is what should be on the car and seeing how I have the adj. reg. I could just set it , for 3bar or like 43.5psi I also have the aeromotive in the garage so as soon as I get a chance I will put them both on and let you guys know how she runs.


----------



## hubbell (Oct 30, 2001)

*Re: Help!! C2 stgII s/c'd golf , spiting and bucking bad from2500 on with 302whp (arodvr6turbo)*

ill do the same...the inline should have been shipped out to me today...hope to put it on next weekend in time for showngo...that way i can show and go....haha


----------



## arodvr6turbo (Nov 29, 2005)

*Re: Help!! C2 stgII s/c'd golf , spiting and bucking bad from2500 on with 302whp (hubbell)*

true dat.... let us know how she runs http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## puebla (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: Help!! C2 stgII s/c'd golf , spiting and bucking bad from2500 on with 302whp ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
The inline pump will probably make you run EVEN RICHER down low than you are now, and you will probably get the same bucking issues, maybe even more pronounced.

Richer at idle.....darn....


----------



## mikebobelak (Apr 9, 2002)

*Re: Help!! C2 stgII s/c'd golf , spiting and bucking bad from2500 on with 302whp (hubbell)*

Troy's (GTIUPVR6), MKII, VR6 ,S/C'd car is now up and running........
Need to heat cycle the engine a few more times(to make sure the H/g is set),runs nice ,OBD1 cars get to keep the 02 plugged in so its stingy(good mpg) on gas untill you hit boost...........Pics are in the FI forum.


----------



## arodvr6turbo (Nov 29, 2005)

*Re: Help!! C2 stgII s/c'd golf , spiting and bucking bad from2500 on with 302whp (mikebobelak)*

Well.. My shizit is about to get a little more interesting.
i sold my motor , ams kit with ams software and the stock pulley to a freind of mine.
The car runs great again with the ams setup .
Here comes the fun , I took out the c2 stgII stuff called chris and I am going to send the chip back for a stgII turbo chip and I am gonna through in my 3 liter with the 60-1 std turbo in the garage with AWIC , shortrunner from SP and the list goes on.
I do have a aluminum fuel rail from SP and the aeromotive reg. and pump I told you about earlier , witch will be going on before I install the c2 kit again. I hope to get some pics taken along the way to show you guys. thanks for all the help and I do still want to know if any of you fix that damn bucking problem.
Peace out for now http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Thanks,
Arod - Aaron


----------



## JPLengineer (Jul 7, 2005)

*Re: Help!! C2 stgII s/c'd golf , spiting and bucking bad from2500 on with 302whp (arodvr6turbo)*

Have you check to see if you're MAF is good/bad?
I had a problem kinda similar to yours, and it was bad.
Also check O2 sensors.


----------



## puebla (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: Help!! C2 stgII s/c'd golf , spiting and bucking bad from2500 on with 302whp (JPLengineer)*

Same with me...... I had a MAF wiring harness issue, the MAF wiring harness extender that came with the VFE supercharger kit was wrongly crimped and would short out with engine movement and vibration.


----------



## arodvr6turbo (Nov 29, 2005)

*Re: Help!! C2 stgII s/c'd golf , spiting and bucking bad from2500 on with 302whp (hazw8st)*

Well how would I test it , I know before I put it in the 4" housing it worked great. Your saying because I had to stretch the harness a little to hook up to the MAF in the fender it may have shorted out somewhere and may not be getting the right signal.
Let me know how I can test that and I will let you know http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Thanks


----------



## puebla (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: Help!! C2 stgII s/c'd golf , spiting and bucking bad from2500 on with 302whp (arodvr6turbo)*

Alot of people unknowingly crimp the wires incorrectly.......


----------



## arodvr6turbo (Nov 29, 2005)

*Re: Help!! C2 stgII s/c'd golf , spiting and bucking bad from2500 on with 302whp (hazw8st)*

crimp the wires ? what do you mean ? When I put my stuff in the fender I used a 90 degree 3.5" to 4" hi-temp coupler off the Vortech and then shuved the C2 MAF into that and then the filter on that , the
wiring harness seemed to have just enough lentgh to do the job , and only sheled out 30 bucks for the hose. I thought the setup worked great but I guess in some crazy misshap in pulling on the maf harness so very slightly that I may have screwed it up somehow.
I will be checking it here shortly.


----------



## arodvr6turbo (Nov 29, 2005)

*Re: Help!! C2 stgII s/c'd golf , spiting and bucking bad from2500 on with 302whp (arodvr6turbo)*

Well , the MAF is ok and i finally put in a 3 bar reg. that helped alot but it is still bucking around 3000 - 4000.
When Im drivivg in normal conditions now the car will run smooth till I hit 3000 its like right when i hit that rpm wether it is 1/4 throttle 1/2 , 3/4 or Wide open it f-ing still bucks , and then it cleans up after sputtering for a few seconds and scorched the tires off.
Oh well I thought I would give it one more shot before the turbo kit goes in but im about sick of this shizit.


----------



## puebla (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: Help!! C2 stgII s/c'd golf , spiting and bucking bad from2500 on with 302whp (arodvr6turbo)*

VFE V1 S/C kit is different from yours....


----------



## hubbell (Oct 30, 2001)

*Re: Help!! C2 stgII s/c'd golf , spiting and bucking bad from2500 on with 302whp (arodvr6turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *arodvr6turbo* »_Well , the MAF is ok and i finally put in a 3 bar reg. that helped alot but it is still bucking around 3000 - 4000.
When Im drivivg in normal conditions now the car will run smooth till I hit 3000 its like right when i hit that rpm wether it is 1/4 throttle 1/2 , 3/4 or Wide open it f-ing still bucks , and then it cleans up after sputtering for a few seconds and scorched the tires off.
Oh well I thought I would give it one more shot before the turbo kit goes in but im about sick of this shizit.

that is exactly my symptomes? spelling is off probably....i just got my fuel pump today and ill try to install it tomorrow...might take me more than one day though.....BTW...i told you the 3 bar FPR would help a lot down low.....will let you know on the inline....you may want to consider that just because you put a turbo on doesnt mean all your problems will go away. you may want to get the blower working right since youre probably close to that already....


----------



## AndyS (Nov 24, 2002)

*Re: Help!! C2 stgII s/c'd golf , spiting and bucking bad from2500 on with 302whp (arodvr6turbo)*

With my previous setup similar to yours (V9 with 2.5" pulley, C2 Stage 1 EPROM and Fueling Kit-30#), I had the same bucking problem. But after switching to a 2.75" pulley, it went away. With much lower boost from 0.75bar to 0.45bar, I could pull much harder and even caught Z-E Stage 2 VR6 at a rolling-start drag run. There is still a small(?) trouble catching the idle at a full stop, I am working on it now and expect to get it fixed soon.


----------



## DSPGTI (Nov 20, 2001)

*Re: Help!! C2 stgII s/c'd golf , spiting and bucking bad from2500 on with 302whp (AndyS)*

I had a qiuck quest. for you guys.Did you guys completely remove the first O2 sensor or just pulled it off and let it hang somewhere.The guy who installed my kit still kept it plugged in but its wire tied under the car.Do you guys have any suggestions.Thanks


----------



## hubbell (Oct 30, 2001)

*Re: Help!! C2 stgII s/c'd golf , spiting and bucking bad from2500 on with 302whp (fastslc)*

i have all the parts needed to do a nice install but i ran out of install time...ill finish it up tomorrow.....usrt has a really nice write on how to install, not that it is too hard but the pics are really helpful. all the fuel ill need tomorrow i hope...


----------



## vwgtiIII (Jan 3, 2005)

I have a COILPACK for sale ASAP if you end up needing it...


----------



## hubbell (Oct 30, 2001)

*Re: Help!! C2 stgII s/c'd golf , spiting and bucking bad from2500 on with 302whp (fastslc)*

http://media.putfile.com/SC-VR6dyno
check out this vid...its a v1 with a wideband o2 sensor on it...look where it leanes out the most......3.5 - 5K....haha just what i was saying....once the fueling catches up and the air intake increases the mix gets better and it keeps going...id bet for us its the same thing but without the inline were sunk....just thought it was odd at how low it got in that range....


_Modified by hubbell at 5:09 PM 3-30-2006_


----------



## Scooter98144 (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Help!! C2 stgII s/c'd golf , spiting and bucking bad from2500 on with 302whp (hubbell)*

I to am having issues with the C2 software oBD1 36lb. Got a new version a day a go and it fixed some things and created others. Bucking is one problem. I have been working to resolve them for nearly a month now. It has a very ON or OFF feel to it.


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: Help!! C2 stgII s/c'd golf , spiting and bucking bad from2500 on with 302whp (Scooter98144)*

It would be a good idea to hook up a fuel pressure gauge people and actually see if fuel is the problem. lack of fuel pressure will cause bucking popping back firing.....but it "Will not get better with RPM" Only worse....Usualy with fuel pressure problem you will be ok in 1st and second...and run into problems in 3rd and above when going into boost, as that's where the fuel demand is greatest.
Until you get a gauge on there....even a temp rig up held in your passengers hand or duct taped to your windshield..you are Guessing at best.
If it will do it in first gear wou probably have other problems....Like mass air or coil problems, bad wires , fouled plugs, temp sensor problems, get some Vag Com plots and see what's up.
Hope this helps.
Sorting out my 2.0t on C2 as we speak....Dyno plots as soon as I iron out the little things...


----------



## hubbell (Oct 30, 2001)

*Re: Help!! C2 stgII s/c'd golf , spiting and bucking bad from2500 on with 302whp (Salsa GTI)*

i did put a fuel gauge on and the gauge flickers when the bucking happens as in not enough fuel...been there done that....will let you know when the inline is in tomorrow...BTW did anyone watch that video of the vrSC leaning out? you are right i believe the problem is much worse in higher gears.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: Help!! C2 stgII s/c'd golf , spiting and bucking bad from2500 on with 302whp (hubbell)*

Good to know.... waiting on your results...dooing some testing on my car this weekend as well...Pics and story to follow.


----------



## mk3boy (Mar 14, 2002)

*Re: Help!! C2 stgII s/c'd golf , spiting and bucking bad from2500 on with 302whp (Salsa GTI)*

let us know. Mine does that also but I always though it was due to the spark plugs or something.
What spark plugs are you guys running on the vr6 sc??


----------



## hubbell (Oct 30, 2001)

*Re: Help!! C2 stgII s/c'd golf , spiting and bucking bad from2500 on with 302whp (mk3boy)*

alrighty...drove her around all night tonight after fuel pump install...tings are ungodly better....it does still buck a little bit but not nearly as much as before...also the chip has had no time to do any learning so far so it is still not fair to say...i also put in a new fuel filter...old one was def clogged and i plan on making sure the intank filter screen is clear tomorrow as well as check on the setup of the intank pump, make sure it is in there correct from the PO....it took me about 4 hours or so to do the install, im not the quickest but it works well and is done nicely....i tried to race an R32 but he got off an exit so i couldnt really tell and other than that nothing to compare it to but it fealt good....if it helps my friend mazda 626 was no match...


----------



## arodvr6turbo (Nov 29, 2005)

*Re: Help!! C2 stgII s/c'd golf , spiting and bucking bad from2500 on with 302whp (hubbell)*

Hubbell... Good job and good luck I hope the rest of it clears up after the computer learns it for a few days.
As for me I thought I was buying something that actually worked from the start like all the people selling it say.
I will be putting the inline on it before I put in the turbo and motor then I will have Chris give me a Turbo map'd chip , then if that ***** still bucks Im gonna sent that sh*t back with some chocolates and roses and a big thank you card , then get the standalone I should have got in the first place and let my boy down the street tune it and ride the F*ck out. My frien works on 8sec. mustangs but he threw an sds setup on a 2.9vr with gt35r i/c shortrunner bla,bla,bla and tunned that biatch to 525whp. I think I would be happy with 400 non bucking hp, LOL...
Peace out!


----------



## hubbell (Oct 30, 2001)

*Re: Help!! C2 stgII s/c'd golf , spiting and bucking bad from2500 on with 302whp (arodvr6turbo)*

sounds like a good plan....it still hesitates but doesnt buck....the intank filter was fine....i swapped out coilpacks and wires and checked the blue temp coolant sensor....nothing changed....TPS? MAF? i dunno....i still havent checked to make sure the SC chip is in there and not turbo....if that i still cant find a solution ill talk to c2....it is though much much better but still isnt perfect....would also like to install the cogged gears to eliminate the blet slip issue....my other car is getting a turbo though...im not dealing with this SC stuff anymore after this one....too much hassle for not enough boost down low....


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: Help!! C2 stgII s/c'd golf , spiting and bucking bad from2500 on with 302whp (hubbell)*

If you have a vag com handy....Jeffs name and the Chip ID will come up under the ecu section.
Saves the trouble of pulling the computer out....


----------



## hubbell (Oct 30, 2001)

*Re: Help!! C2 stgII s/c'd golf , spiting and bucking bad from2500 on with 302whp (Salsa GTI)*

no vag com but will pull the ecu double check the chip and also pull plugs and check the gap....i think the plugs are new....atleast it doesnt buck so bad that the engine will fall out or atleast try to....now it is just a hesitation....not ideal but its going in the right direction....


----------



## 619 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: Help!! C2 stgII s/c'd golf , spiting and bucking bad from2500 on with 302whp (arodvr6turbo)*



arodvr6turbo said:


> I thought I was buying something that actually worked from the start like all the people selling it say.
> QUOTE]
> who told you stg2 fueling would work with a stock fuel pump?
> 
> ...


----------



## Scooter98144 (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Help!! C2 stgII s/c'd golf , spiting and bucking bad from2500 on with 302whp (619)*

Well I can see 13 [email protected] I also have Shrcick248 cams and 9-1 compression along with a few other goodies







. Last night getting on the freeway I pulled her up to 110mph in 3rd gear with 11 psi and my AFR was a nice 10-11. Then I had to break hard to merge onto the freeway. So yes the stock fuel system will work fine. Though your mileage may very.


----------



## 619 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: Help!! C2 stgII s/c'd golf , spiting and bucking bad from2500 on with 302whp (Scooter98144)*

but he is running stg2 fueling, i could be wrong but wouldnt the stock pump be struggling to feed those 42# injectors?


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: Help!! C2 stgII s/c'd golf , spiting and bucking bad from2500 on with 302whp (619)*

People...............
If you have doubts about your fuel pump.........
Rig Up a temp fuel gauge setup you can read while driving.
And stop all the guessing








*If your fueling and timing ain't on.....Your motor will soon be gone







*


----------



## hubbell (Oct 30, 2001)

*Re: Help!! C2 stgII s/c'd golf , spiting and bucking bad from2500 on with 302whp (Scooter98144)*

for the record c2's web cite says that their fueling uses stock fuel pumps...they fail to mentio its stg1 only and for people brand new to boost as i was i had no idea that i was supposed to know that....and isnt 10-11 a little low....BTW with the 15 lb pulley on a v2 charger im seeing about 12 psi at best...is that normal? the belt should be tight enough...


----------



## hubbell (Oct 30, 2001)

*Re: Help!! C2 stgII s/c'd golf , spiting and bucking bad from2500 on with 302whp (hubbell)*

oh yeah i also think i have an exhaust leak i need to fix at the head...will do that this week i hope...im sure that plays a part in my issues....


----------



## arodvr6turbo (Nov 29, 2005)

*Re: Help!! C2 stgII s/c'd golf , spiting and bucking bad from2500 on with 302whp (hubbell)*

Hey guys thanks for chiming in there







. 619 , dude dont come in on the ass end of a conversation and say I should now better







and should have put a pump on in the first place. I was told by C2 that the software should run great with a stock pump , and about my quote , the stgII kit is suppose to plug in let the computer learn it and go with your stock fuel pump.
Hubbell... what size pulley do you have ? Because I have a 2.5" Billet Industries Mustang pulley and hits 15psi every time with no belt squeel at all. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## puebla (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: Help!! C2 stgII s/c'd golf , spiting and bucking bad from2500 on with 302whp (arodvr6turbo)*

More fuel pressure/volume never hurts.


----------



## hubbell (Oct 30, 2001)

*Re: Help!! C2 stgII s/c'd golf , spiting and bucking bad from2500 on with 302whp (arodvr6turbo)*

i have the 2.5 pulley..im only seeing 12 psi after the TB....I BELIEVE THAT has vacuum applied to it so it may be less than tapping the boost gauge before the TB such as at the outlet of the charger....and what he said 619 guy....


----------



## 619 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: Help!! C2 stgII s/c'd golf , spiting and bucking bad from2500 on with 302whp (arodvr6turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *arodvr6turbo* »_619 , dude dont come in on the ass end of a conversation and say I should now better 

LOL...um..ok, just saying, you were mislead. thats all. and that may very well be the reason your having problems.


----------



## hubbell (Oct 30, 2001)

*Re: Help!! C2 stgII s/c'd golf , spiting and bucking bad from2500 on with 302whp (619)*

BTW....fixed, actually put on clamps going to the ISV and now im seeing 14psi finaly....also fixed a kink in my boost gauge line....i still have the exhaust leak...theres a show this weekend and i dont want to risk it by taking things apart with no time...ill tackle it when i get back and ill hope everything becomes ok at that point...its getting better everyday......619 i think we were all more kidding than anything i doubt anyones that hurt by comments on this site....thanks for trying. -rick


----------



## 2k1 vr6 (Dec 22, 2001)

*Re: Help!! C2 stgII s/c'd golf , spiting and bucking bad from2500 on with 302whp (hubbell)*

is it ok to run that stage II without a FMIC? i was thinking about going with a stage II kit also, but afeter hearing the problems you have, i don't know


----------



## hubbell (Oct 30, 2001)

*Re: Help!! C2 stgII s/c'd golf , spiting and bucking bad from2500 on with 302whp (2k1 vr6)*

a SC doesnt give off as much heat as a turbo so the IC isnt as necessary....were having issues but theyre getting better everyday....like i said i still have an exhaust leak and it does hesitate some but when you get on it it does pull at 14psi and unless you floor it around town at low RPMs it is fine.....il keep working on it but id bet if this wasnt a swap and someone who has done FI beofre many of these issues would never have occured....im learning slowly but surely....ive also found the best way to learn is to have issues because it makes you research and learn in order to make it right so in some cases id say bring on the issues because next time they def wont be there....


----------



## puebla (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: Help!! C2 stgII s/c'd golf , spiting and bucking bad from2500 on with 302whp (hubbell)*

Fellas, just installed the 255 lph intank fuel pump, the VR6 Corrado is still bucking badly. I double-checked all the vacuum lines, sensors and checked for codes, I'm stumped.


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: Help!! C2 stgII s/c'd golf , spiting and bucking bad from2500 on with 302whp (hazw8st)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hazw8st* »_Fellas, just installed the 255 lph intank fuel pump, the VR6 Corrado is still bucking badly. I double-checked all the vacuum lines, sensors and checked for codes, I'm stumped.

Tighten up the plug gap If you did not do it all ready. 22~24 thounds is the good range for that. If that does not do it. Check for bad wires and arcing at the coil pack.
If all these things don't fix it look at your AF ratioit could be dumping fuel at throttle tip in, causing bucking and sputtering.
What softwarre are you using? and what Maf housing are you using?


----------



## fastslc (Sep 14, 1999)

*Re: Help!! C2 stgII s/c'd golf , spiting and bucking bad from2500 on with 302whp (Salsa GTI)*

are you guys datalogging ? use the vag-com and see what's up
c2 suggests logging block 1 by itself..
then repeat for block 7 by itself - don't worry.. there are no units/labels on the blocks.
log them and send to jeff or c2..
good luck
d


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: Help!! C2 stgII s/c'd golf , spiting and bucking bad from2500 on with 302whp (fastslc)*

wide band will also help here.
Be smart use both if possible


----------



## puebla (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: Help!! C2 stgII s/c'd golf , spiting and bucking bad from2500 on with 302whp (Salsa GTI)*

I'll check the plug gap, I run a 12v distributer type VR6 Corrado, wires are new, i'm running a stock Corrado MAF housing and GIAC/VFE chip tuning.


----------



## puebla (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: Help!! C2 stgII s/c'd golf , spiting and bucking bad from2500 on with 302whp (hazw8st)*

Everything checked out great, still bucking....


----------



## slammedvwgolf (Feb 16, 2004)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2556420


----------



## hubbell (Oct 30, 2001)

*Re: (slammedvwgolf)*

i still have this issue but i have yet to fix that exhaust leak....


----------



## puebla (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: (hubbell)*

Cool...


----------



## puebla (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: Help!! C2 stgII s/c'd golf , spiting and bucking bad from2500 on with 302whp (2k1 vr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2k1 vr6* »_is it ok to run that stage II without a FMIC? i was thinking about going with a stage II kit also, but after hearing the problems you have, i don't know.... 

Vortech supercharger is great, but turbo, especially on a VR6 is a better bet.


----------



## adcockman (Apr 17, 2002)

*Re: Help!! C2 stgII s/c'd golf , spiting and bucking bad from2500 on with 302whp (hazw8st)*

i've been happy with the intank so far. 

_Quote, originally posted by *hazw8st* »_Props on the 302hp.... 

Anybody know which is better? 
Inline Walbro 255lph or the intank setup?


----------



## Derelict Dub (Sep 29, 2003)

*Re: Help!! C2 stgII s/c'd golf , spiting and bucking bad from2500 on with 302whp (hubbell)*

I'm not sure if you have already check this, but I've heard this problem before from installing the MAF backwards ...just a possibility http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## puebla (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: Help!! C2 stgII s/c'd golf , spiting and bucking bad from2500 on with 302whp (93Dubster)*

MAF backwards is a possibility, but I have taken my scVR to all the scVR experts, and I get the run around on the cause(s) of the bucking...


----------



## Derelict Dub (Sep 29, 2003)

*Re: Help!! C2 stgII s/c'd golf , spiting and bucking bad from2500 on with 302whp (hazw8st)*

just get under the hood yourself and take off the MAF and then just turn it around http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## puebla (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: Help!! C2 stgII s/c'd golf , spiting and bucking bad from2500 on with 302whp (93Dubster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *93Dubster* »_just get under the hood yourself and take off the MAF and then just turn it around http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

The MAF isn't the problem....


----------



## AAdontworkx3 (Oct 1, 2002)

*Re: Help!! C2 stgII s/c'd golf , spiting and bucking bad from2500 on with 302whp (hazw8st)*

if you're still having problems with your setup, i can help you out. i've built a few boosted VR's ( i was at fixx dyno day with the red Mk2 vrt) and may have an answer for you. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## puebla (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: Help!! C2 stgII s/c'd golf , spiting and bucking bad from2500 on with 302whp (AAdontworkx3)*

Thanks man, I am mechanically inclined, however, we all get stumped... I am in the process of taking everything apart and putting it back together, and troubleshooting everything! Thanks for all the help!


----------



## hubbell (Oct 30, 2001)

*Re: Help!! C2 stgII s/c'd golf , spiting and bucking bad from2500 on with 302whp (hazw8st)*

yeah i double checked my maf and it is in the right way...even with the 4" maf the Maf sensor itself has an arrow on it pointing the right way so maf is out for me...it could be a bad maf possibly....


----------



## Scooter98144 (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Help!! C2 stgII s/c'd golf , spiting and bucking bad from2500 on with 302whp (hubbell)*

What are the signs of a bad MAF? With C2's software? I have yet to be able to get there software to run as they claim it should run. Hard to not feel like the money was wasted.


----------



## hubbell (Oct 30, 2001)

*Re: Help!! C2 stgII s/c'd golf , spiting and bucking bad from2500 on with 302whp (Scooter98144)*

oh yeah what DV spring are you using? im not sure if you use the wrong one if it would run poorly....im using the strongest one but on forges site they say to use a medium one....cant recall the colors right now.....


----------



## fastslc (Sep 14, 1999)

*Re: Help!! C2 stgII s/c'd golf , spiting and bucking bad from2500 on with 302whp (hubbell)*

VAG COM should be able to monitor your g/s air flow..
assuming u got obd2 .. obd 1


----------



## Scooter98144 (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Help!! C2 stgII s/c'd golf , spiting and bucking bad from2500 on with 302whp (fastslc)*

36lb OBD1 setup. I also wonder if I am getting belt slip under load. The bucking is under load in 4th and 5th is even worse. Yet if I shift into 3rd and floor it no bucking and I make good boost.
Today I am adding a shroud of metal around the MAF to maybe prevent air turbulence induced bucking. Again something C2 has never addressed.


----------



## Derelict Dub (Sep 29, 2003)

*Re: Help!! C2 stgII s/c'd golf , spiting and bucking bad from2500 on with 302whp (Scooter98144)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Scooter98144* »_What are the signs of a bad MAF? With C2's software? I have yet to be able to get there software to run as they claim it should run. Hard to not feel like the money was wasted.

Scooter is this just a problem which people are experiencing if they just have OBD1 or is this something that people have mentioned about with their OBD2's too? I would like to know since I'm debating going Stage 2, but if these are the problems I will be experiencing I may think twice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: Help!! C2 stgII s/c'd golf , spiting and bucking bad from2500 on with 302whp (Scooter98144)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Scooter98144* »_ Again something C2 has never ddressed.

Nope....
I have addressed this issue with you specifically, 
I guess you chose to ignore me









The issue relates to compressor surge. i.e. spinning the charger
but running ~part throtttle so as too limit engine power.
This happens on ~smaller turbine sized turbo cars on ocasion as well
and on sometimes on the Kinetic Kit equipped cars.
fix: makes sure the DV is opening soon enough and the the return flow is far enough away form the MAF sensor.
performance DV's have 2 vac/pressure ports.
top : to manifold
bottom: to compressor outlet (Anywhere before TB on the plumbing)
A small external wastegate would do well when applied in this manner. (on the intake plumbing)
-Jeff



_Modified by Jefnes3 at 12:35 AM 4-24-2006_


----------



## smktout (Feb 21, 2003)

*Re: Help!! C2 stgII s/c'd golf , spiting and bucking bad from2500 on with 302whp (need_a_VR6)*

its your maf.


----------



## Scooter98144 (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Help!! C2 stgII s/c'd golf , spiting and bucking bad from2500 on with 302whp (Jefnes3)*

Was not ignoring you as I added a second diverter valve and I also added some sheet metal around the MAF sensor and this got rid of the bucking under light load /part throttle. The V1 moves a crap load of air and needs a rather large diverter valve. But adding the sheet metal really smoothed things out. I think that the MAF is simply bad as well and is causing the car to buck as soon as it gets into boost.
Every thing I have been reading in the archives points to a bad MAF. So I guess I will get a new one and see if that fixes the bucking under boost. Just odd how it does not always buck. I also hope the new MAF fixes the engine stalling at ever stop light. 

_Quote, originally posted by *Jefnes3* »_
Nope....
I have addressed this issue with you specifically, 
I guess you chose to ignore me









The issue relates to compressor surge. i.e. spinning the charger
but running ~part throtttle so as too limit engine power.
This happens on ~smaller turbine sized turbo cars on ocasion as well
and on sometimes on the Kinetic Kit equipped cars.
fix: makes sure the DV is opening soon enough and the the return flow is far enough away form the MAF sensor.
performance DV's have 2 vac/pressure ports.
top : to manifold
bottom: to compressor outlet (Anywhere before TB on the plumbing)
A small external wastegate would do well when applied in this manner. (on the intake plumbing)
-Jeff

_Modified by Jefnes3 at 12:35 AM 4-24-2006_


----------



## puebla (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: Help!! C2 stgII s/c'd golf , spiting and bucking bad from2500 on with 302whp (Scooter98144)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Scooter98144* »_ I think that the MAF is simply bad as well and is causing the car to buck as soon as it gets into boost.

My VFE VR6 s/c setup bucks badly between 1200-1800 rpm.

_Quote, originally posted by *Scooter98144* »_Every thing I have been reading in the archives points to a bad MAF. So I guess I will get a new one and see if that fixes the bucking under boost. 
 
I'll do the same...

_Quote, originally posted by *Scooter98144* »_Just odd how it does not always buck. I also hope the new MAF fixes the engine stalling at ever stop light. 

My VFE VR6 s/c setup sporatically bucks bad. Whats really interesting is that my setup won't idle at all. It idles bad cold, and completely dies at stop lights. I already took everything apart, checked all the sensors. I'm still stumped.


----------



## Scooter98144 (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Help!! C2 stgII s/c'd golf , spiting and bucking bad from2500 on with 302whp (hazw8st)*

Back to the top on this topic as I want to see the thing fixed. I am more sure than ever that it has nothing to do with surging and every thing to do with heat and timming.


----------



## puebla (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: Help!! C2 stgII s/c'd golf , spiting and bucking bad from2500 on with 302whp (Scooter98144)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Scooter98144* »_Back to the top on this topic as I want to see the thing fixed. I am more sure than ever that it has nothing to do with surging and every thing to do with heat and timming.


----------



## arodvr6turbo (Nov 29, 2005)

*Re: Help!! C2 stgII s/c'd golf , spiting and bucking bad from2500 on with 302whp (hazw8st)*

Wow !!! You guys are still going at it. Since I started the post I sent the chip back to c2 had it changed to a Turbo map , sold my old motor, now in the process of putting in the 3 liter with all the same c2 stuff. I am waiting on the pelequin to be installed and my stg2 axles to get here from Schimmell , but after that she will be back on the road with no bucking problems I hope.
Good luck to all you guys http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## puebla (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: Help!! C2 stgII s/c'd golf , spiting and bucking bad from2500 on with 302whp (arodvr6turbo)*


----------



## puebla (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: Help!! C2 stgII s/c'd golf , spiting and bucking bad from2500 on with 302whp (Scooter98144)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Scooter98144* »_Back to the top on this topic as I want to see the thing fixed. I am more sure than ever that it has nothing to do with surging and every thing to do with heat and timming.


----------



## Scooter98144 (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Help!! C2 stgII s/c'd golf , spiting and bucking bad from2500 on with 302whp (hazw8st)*

YEa My car is in the shop having transmission work done. I would like to see this software updated and worked on in the next couple weeks.


----------



## hubbell (Oct 30, 2001)

*Re: Help!! C2 stgII s/c'd golf , spiting and bucking bad from2500 on with 302whp (Scooter98144)*

my car is at the body shop too....when i get it back ill pull the dash and get the vehicle speed sensor wired in correctly and see whats up then....if that fails i may just go obd2....dunno...


----------



## Derelict Dub (Sep 29, 2003)

*Re: Help!! C2 stgII s/c'd golf , spiting and bucking bad from2500 on with 302whp (hubbell)*

I had a similar problem a while ago on way back to VEgas from LA... the car wouldn't stop bucking for 3+ hours.... well I looked into and found that my fuel filter got clogged and the strain of flow of fuel was causing it to act like that.....maybe it's something you may want to look into to


----------



## puebla (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: Help!! C2 stgII s/c'd golf , spiting and bucking bad from2500 on with 302whp (93Dubster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *93Dubster* »_I had a similar problem a while ago on way back to VEgas from LA... the car wouldn't stop bucking for 3+ hours.... well I looked into and found that my fuel filter got clogged and the strain of flow of fuel was causing it to act like that.....maybe it's something you may want to look into to










Checked and double checked..... we're running the Walbro 255lph pump now, smoothed the bucking out, still dies at stop lights and doesn't idle worth a ****, 034 EFI IIc Standalone is going in this week, will update when install is complete.


----------



## Derelict Dub (Sep 29, 2003)

*Re: Help!! C2 stgII s/c'd golf , spiting and bucking bad from2500 on with 302whp (hazw8st)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hazw8st* »_

Checked and double checked..... we're running the Walbro 255lph pump now, smoothed the bucking out, still dies at stop lights and doesn't idle worth a ****, 034 EFI IIc Standalone is going in this week, will update when install is complete.









Sounds good.... You should be running perfect with that Standalone http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## puebla (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: Help!! C2 stgII s/c'd golf , spiting and bucking bad from2500 on with 302whp (93Dubster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *93Dubster* »_Sounds good.... You should be running perfect with that Standalone http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









Really, really hope so.........


----------

